# Okuma reels



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Been looking at a number of possible reel purchases, and although I am somewhat biased towards the USA made Penn reels, I have also been looking at the Okuma reels.
Specifically, I have been looking at the V series, after reading a glowing report of this reel on the USA based Tackle Tour.com
I like the fact they are not super expensive, and have a very good warranty. I guess what we throw at our reels kayak fishing is more than what the average land based fisho would throw at their reels. Therefore need a reel that can take saltwater and deal with those blistering runs from our kingies :shock: 
Anyone have such reels? Any feedback? Would be using with a 7ft rod to throw plastics.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

CRAP !


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

How much are they ???


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Biggest downfall of the Okumas is corrosion and the plastic chrome wearing off quickly. Good serviceable reels though. I am not rebuying Okuma though, going for Shimano Stradics or Sustains in the future for relatively comparable reels with less corrosion problems.

Jack.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

wopfish said:


> CRAP !


Yep that just about sums them. I thought they were good till I got one wet.

I have 3 of the V-system's 5.5, 4.5 and 1.5, they're a pretty good light fishing boat reel and have a super smooth light drag, but they just cant handle saltwater (mind you most reels under $200 cant either). The 1.5 is especially prone to wind knots. You think for there top of the line spinning reel they would be better.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

My father lost an Epix one over the side bream fishing, then spent the next two hours dragging a slug over the bottom until he hooked the line and pulled it back in.

He started using it again straight away, never even had it serviced and its still going strong.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i picked up an Epixor 45 at Anaconda for $60 in the sale and used it the other day. Brought in 5 kings and was a pleasure to work with.
Not sure how long it will last but at that price i'm not to fussed.
casts well and has a great drag.
It would be interesting to find out how much their reels have developed over the last couple of years as i have heard some good things said about them recently.
They do have a lifetime warranty, what happens if you send it back salted up ?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Save ya biccies and get something better, that's my opinion, Shimano, Daiwa ;-)

Cheers


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

I have an av80 .ive had it for 5years it does light and heavy beach work and medium to heavy boat work and it is still going !!!!

no complaints from here .

craig


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I was only talking about the Okoma V-system reels as asked by Simon. They have 15 ball bearings in them that arent corrosion resistant, so once they get a bit of a dunk in salt water, they tend to corrode up even if you strip them down........which is pain as they have a lot of little parts. I got mine from over sea's so have no warranty.........for fresh water or a dry boat they would be OK for light tackle, but I wouldn't recommend using one on a kayak.

I dont know anything about there other models.


----------



## sam dimauro (May 13, 2007)

you can pick up a sol at mo tack for about the same price. the sol is a much better reel.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

no probs here either, i like em!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Simon,

No idea about Okuma reels, reckon I might try them one day though. Doesn't Cid use them (or has sponsorship?) and he lives on his kayak??? could be worth asking him?
Quoting AreWeThereYet - 15 ballbearings might become a problem on a kayak, (and he has first hand experience) unless you stripped it down and greased it up well first.

Anyway, your a Penn man, what #%@! are you doing looking at anything else.... ;-) ;-)

Dave


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Have had an epix 30 for about 4 years now. Yeah some of the chrome paint has come off ...BFD, it cost $80 and I have got my money out of it. Landed 4 kings with it this past week. It gets is a spray of lanox after each use and I've greased it about once a year.

I don't know anything about the V series, but this Okuma reel has been quite reasonable for it's price.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Thanks for the feedback. Thought as much.
Now looking at the Daiwa Oceano Exceler 4500. Hmmmm.....


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

There is a brand new one in the Clyde River as a result of a boat in big hurry and too close snagging mine spooling it off and ripping it and the rod from the rod holder


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

occy said:


> What I find interesting about this thread is the people who have them overall seem fairly happy. Whilst you obviously can't compare them with the big name brands (which are many times the price I might add), I reckon some of their range is shit hot. If they were crap, as some suggest, surely the manufacturer wouldn't be offering a lifetime warranty.
> 
> I have two Okumas, the little Mystique, and a large overhead, both of which I just love. Both have been dunked several times, and are still as smooth as the day I bought them. If they do ever seize up guess who will be taking them back, for his brand new shiney replacement (most probably an updated model too), for free. Try and do that after a few years with your Daiwa or Shimano gear, and see how you go. I will buy them again that's for sure.


TRUE !!!

craig


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

occy said:


> Both have been dunked several times, and are still as smooth as the day I bought them. If they do ever seize up guess who will be taking them back, for his brand new shiney replacement (most probably an updated model too), for free.


Occy if this happens - I'll eat my hat - hey I might even eat my yak !!!! Some how I really dont think your going to get brand new shiny reels to replace your dunked reel with your lifetime warranty but if you do the post it hear and I'll sell all my reels and buy Okuma.

What you will probably find is that your dunked reel will not be covered by the warranty as it was no designed to be dunked and therefore you wont be covered or that after a few years use the bearings are shot but that wont be covered as its wear and tear....anyhow I'm hoping to be proved wrong and that too good to be true warranty will get you your dunked reels replaced - good luck


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

The Okuma vsystems is a great reel for the price, I have 2- a 65 and a 80 and I use them all the time and I don't look after them that well. They get submerged in salt water every time I go out and the only maintenance I do is a quick clean out and new oil every 6 weeks, i do this with all my reels anyway and the only trouble I have had is I broke a bearing in the 65 but again at their price you don't mind spend $10 on a new bearing (that with one of those anti rust bearing). I would highly recommend getting one, they a great real and I can't complain with a 22kg drag on the 80 it's more then strong enough


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

Ive got a couple that came for free with fishing mags, and while they felt good to start with, they all die after one season of regular saltwater use. I would recommend pulling them apart and adding a bit more graphite reel lube to the gears as my were corroded up quite a bit for the age and my reels all get washed after every use and well looked after. I just cant go past the stradics these days as far as value for money, quality and long lasting.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have two and they have been faultless. I don't look after my gear but my first Okuma (which I got free with a magazine subscription a few years ago) is still going strong. As is my second which is over two years old. For me Okuma has been a solid performer and I can't fault them.


----------



## skippinlures (Nov 18, 2008)

Try the Diawa SOL 2500. They cost a bit more than the OKUMA but are a delight to use.
Brian


----------

